
Show HN: How we gamified electronic music production - bartproost
https://casestudies.okbye.io/tats
======
bartproost
Our job was to build a game teaching electronic music fans how to use
synthesizers so they can start making their own music. Synthesizers can be
very confusing, so we decided to break them down module by module, control by
control. At the end of the page you'll find a button leading to the game.
Follow the white guidelines to recreate sounds created by other players.
Assuming HN might know a thing or 2 about synths already, you could also try
the Make Music section. We add our favorite submissions as levels to the game
every week.

